# Delta Force : Angel Falls



## EL!TE (Jun 2, 2011)

*Delta Force : Angel Falls -discusion thread*

Developer(s)NovaLogic
Platform(s)Microsoft Windows
Release date(s)2010 Initially. No release date set as of present.
Genre(s)First-person shooter,action
Media/distribution DVD
System requirements Windows XP or Windows Vista, Pentium 4 2.4￾0„2GHz, Dual core or Quad core, 2￾0„2GB, Pixel Shader 3.0 video card, ATI 1900 , nVidia 7900  or better, 10￾0„2GB of free space.
.
Angel Fallswill be set in the north-west region ofSouth America(near future inColombiaandVenezuela).Angel Fallswill take the player to rural and sparsely populated jungle areas of this locale.Driving the game's back-story will be ever-changing alliances and conflicts takingplace in theAngel Fallsarea of Venezuela. 
Additionally, the game will be influenced by current events. Anyway, although the game has been announced since late 2008, there hasnt been any sign of nova activity for months, which led many people to believe that the company had failed. However a recent message directly from nova proved that the rumors were wrong and it confirmed that they were operative and still creating the promised game.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

my friends and I are huge fans of the delta force series and we are eagerly awaiting release of DF:AF. We are hopeful too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 2, 2011)

delta force series rocks


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup guys, me too eagerly waiting for DF:AF . But df:black hawk down was a big disappointment . . Xtreme2 was gud though. .


----------



## gameranand (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't liked any Delta game at all. All games in series were bad. I hope this could change my mind. But after seeing the development progress I am not hopeful at all.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2011)

EL!TE said:


> But df:black hawk down was a big disappointment . . Xtreme2 was gud though. .



-1. 

black hawk down & its expansion, team sabre was really good for its time. enjoyed playing it. Xtreme was not good enough. xtreme2 was nothing but waste of money. FLOP.

angel falls is in development for quite sometime now. hoping for the best from novalogic, again.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

the graphics of this game are pathetic as compared to the current games......

got some screens

*images7.gry-online.pl/Galeria/Galeria_duze3/601628718.jpg

*images7.gry-online.pl/Galeria/Galeria_duze3/601628328.jpg

*images7.gry-online.pl/Galeria/Galeria_duze3/601627937.jpg

*images7.gry-online.pl/Galeria/Galeria_duze3/601627531.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2011)

these screenshots are there since the game was first announced, around 2009.

also these are most likely based on black hawk down engine. as the tree & structures look same as xtreme/2. angel falls uses a new custom developed engine.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

What the hell??? Even Far Cry which was released 6 years back looked better than this one.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

no wonder it has been delayed....they might be revamping the game be in line with the current games.....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

And what are their basics??? This??? God no they need to think from scratch for a good game if they go to improve this one then game would be epic FAIL.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 3, 2011)

well, I certainly didn't play DF for its graphics. It was gameplay and storyline that interested me. Moreover it was playable smoothly on my PIII, that was the foremost reason.


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup Gagan , me too played as a player , graphics didnt matter in delta force , but graphics do matter at games like Crysis 2 , NFS , Gears of War 3 etc


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

Look guys I don't want to start a discussion here but graphics are important in each and every game. Would witcher 2 would have been praised this much if the graphics were bad of this game. Would COD or BF would get that much popularity if graphics?? The simple answer is NO. Yes gameplay is very important but no one underestimate graphics in any game at all. Its a crucial part of a game which can't be neglected. Its that simple.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

when is it coming out?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

most probably Q1 2012.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> when is it coming out?


LOL man it was scheduled for release in 2010 and now its TBA.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 4, 2011)

Delta Force (1998)
Delta Force 2 (1999)
    Delta Force: Land Warrior (2000)
    Delta Force: Urban Warfare (2002)
    Delta Force: Task Force Dagger (2002)
    Delta Force: Black Hawk Down (2003)
    Delta Force: Black Hawk Down: Team Sabre (2004) (requires Delta Force: Black Hawk Down)[1]
    Delta Force: Xtreme (2005)
    Delta Force: Xtreme 2 (2009)
    Delta Force: Angel Falls (TBA)


----------

